# Interval International Question



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 29, 2021)

If I own both Worldmark points and a Legacy Marriott week, can they share the same II account?


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 30, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 30, 2021)

What is the cost of a HK credit if you don't have one when doing a Flexchange? I know every size unit is 4,000 credits at 59 days out, I'm just not sure about the housekeeping.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 30, 2021)

$116 for 2br
$102? for 1br
have to look up the others
page 4


			https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/WM_Club_Guidelines.pdf


----------

